# Works like a charm



## Pointer (May 11, 2015)

Not sure I have ever seen one of these. I know what you are saying about cutting dados in plywood that is not absolutely flat. I even have trouble getting things to work out when it is fairly flat. I always thought that my projects should go together better than they were. Thanks for the post. I will have to look into one of these.


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll second the "5 Stars" for the router plane. It's a revelation. Another really handy tool for *tuning *the fit of dadoes is a side rabbet plane. It's like magic.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Pointer, it's just the original motor less router. Awesome tools.

Veritas makes great tools

To me, you almost need to measure the depth as you go since the back of the iron is angled. Measuring to the very top of the iron by putting a metal caliper or whatnot isn't something I would do since it might full the edge.

Enjoy your router. They are neat but simple tools.


----------



## Pointer (May 11, 2015)

Thanks Fridge. I see now. I didn't have the router in mind to make the dados, but the table saw.


----------



## ttocsmi (Aug 7, 2014)

Also works great for tine-tuning tenons. I've had similar experiences with plywood dados & the router plane is awesome for cleaning those up.

I haven't bought a new plane yet this year. Hmmm…


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

It helps if you keep downward pressure on the blade when adjusting the height. Then the slop/lashing of the adjuster nut doesn't mess up your depth changes.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Try taking it to the next level:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/154962


----------

